# Little Diamond Gems Available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

They are all so stinkin' cute!! :wub::wub::wub:

Love, love, love the male and female on the bottom of the page, especially.

Diamond Maltese is a breeder of show quality Maltese dogs.

Enjoy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the "heads-up". I love seeing available puppies. 



This is one of the things I like about SM. :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are precious!!! They have beautiful small malts!! :chili:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Of course I am a little biased as I have a whole necklace of these Gems! And during my ownership Mr Tran has always been helpful and generous of sharing his expertise.

I would also like to add that although all of my Diamond bred pups are different in personality, they all have all of the wonderful Maltese traits that we look for: Good health, gentle sweet natures, beauty and quality. There are no "perfect dogs" but Mr Tran lovingly strives for "show quality in every litter". His foundation dogs are Marcris and Angel lines. 

I have a show pup (Mimi) , a pet tiny pup ( she was too tiny to be bred)(Twinkle) and a young retiree ( Jilli Bean). Each unique, and each adds to the joy and the comedy relief in our household.

If I may add, Mr Tran tries to match the dogs personality with the type of pup you desire. If you want a high energy dog or a calm serene dog he will try to match your desires.



I must say that Mr Tran has one failure..........his photography ( or whoever he has take the pix) of the puppies do not adequately display their true quality or beauty. 

Just take a look at my 3 or Remy or Chalex/Preston - they have several other Diamond dogs thats' Moms post pix of them on here.

Good luck in your search for the "perfect dog for you", I found several !


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Babies, babies everywhere! ))))))))))))))


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

GORGEOUS!! I would love to have me a few more malt babies! Maybe in about a year or so 

My Delilah sure was the best thing I have done in a long time!! She really has added so much joy to our family!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> Thanks for the "heads-up". I love seeing available puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the things I like about SM. :thumbsup:


It has always been nice to see available pups posted by members - but this _freedom_ might be jeopardy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wonder how up to date that is.


----------



## caligrl (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm wondering why these puppies are somewhat older? Especially the males when all I've read is that they need to be neutered before 5 months to prevent the sexual maturity thing that causes the marking and humping business.???


----------



## caligrl (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm falling in love with a beautiful face. Does anyone have any information to share about Sonshine Acres, one way or the other? They have gorgeous dogs, at least in all the pictures they post sonshineacreas.com. I've communicated with them and they seem very nice and reputable.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

caligrl said:


> I'm falling in love with a beautiful face. Does anyone have any information to share about Sonshine Acres, one way or the other? They have gorgeous dogs, at least in all the pictures they post sonshineacreas.com. I've communicated with them and they seem very nice and reputable.


You'll probably want to start a new thread about your question, because not everyone will see it here. 

As for your neutering question, because Maltese are so tiny, they don't necessarily go by the same standards as all other breeds for neutering/spaying. Lots of people wait until at least 6 months so they're a little heavier and the risk of complication lessens a bit. With females, since the surgery is more invasive, sometimes people wait until 8 or 9 months without the girls ever going into heat.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Wonder how up to date that is.


it's not very up to date as Du Tran has someone else manage his website.

my coworker actually got the 2nd boy in the first column (with the blue background). he's gorgeous in person :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Show quality dogs are commonly older. The breeder has to wait until they get their permanent teeth or knows their size or gait....or some other evaluated characteristic.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

caligrl said:


> I'm falling in love with a beautiful face. Does anyone have any information to share about Sonshine Acres, one way or the other? They have gorgeous dogs, at least in all the pictures they post sonshineacreas.com. I've communicated with them and they seem very nice and reputable.


I don't know them personally but I didn't see a lot on their website that would make me say 'go for it' to you. You live in a state with a lot of good show breeders so I would start there! Cute pics of the pups on the site but there is no info on parents or anything, which i would like to see.

There have been previous threads on this breeder
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/61560-akc-disciplines-sonshine-acres.html

Read the entire thread, there are more threads about them.

In my opinion, why take a chance?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't know them personally but I didn't see a lot on their website that would make me say 'go for it' to you. *You live in a state with a lot of good show breeders so I would start there! Cute pics of the pups on the site but there is no info on parents or anything, which i would like to see.*
> 
> There have been previous threads on this breeder
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/61560-akc-disciplines-sonshine-acres.html
> ...


Good points!!! There are so many options in CA...

This is the only info on parents I could find on their site: "All of our *Maltese* *puppies* have champs in their pedigrees, but are not champion sired"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

caligrl said:


> I'm falling in love with a beautiful face. Does anyone have any information to share about Sonshine Acres, one way or the other? They have gorgeous dogs, at least in all the pictures they post sonshineacreas.com. I've communicated with them and they seem very nice and reputable.


Because someone is nice doesn't necessarily mean they have sound dogs. I don't see any pedigrees or champions on their site. They also seem to have pups for sale ALL the time. Not a good sign. Reputable breeders breed for the betterment of the breed and want the judgment of dog shows to acknowledge they are doing just that.
As for the Diamond pups being older it could be for several reasons. They could have been held back to see if they'd be show quality which would require waiting for the bite to come in at 5 months or waiting on them to grow more. Show dogs cannot be neutered or spayed, so, of course, the pups wouldn't be either if they were prospects.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

caligrl said:


> I'm wondering why these puppies are somewhat older? Especially the males when all I've read is that they need to be neutered before 5 months to prevent the sexual maturity thing that causes the marking and humping business.???


IMO, you've been seriously misinformed on this. Training, not neutering determines whether or not a dog marks. Dogs hump for different reasons and even females do it. There is a lot of talk on my poodle forum about very young puppies humping lately. (We're talking 9 and 10 weeks old.) I also believe that neutering before 5 months is too risky. Rescues do what they gotta do. Given the choice though, I would never neuter any of my own pets at such a young age. I wouldn't purchase from a breeder that routinely neutered puppies at such a young age either. 

This is a Maltese forum so I won't go into detail but there is more and more data suggesting early spay/neuter increases the risk of hip displaysia and certian types of cancer in larger breeds.


----------

